# موقع معماري رائع و رسومات أوتوكاد لمشاريع مشهورة و خلافه



## سيف الدين مرزوق (19 يناير 2007)

أثناء تجوالي على النت وجدت للتو هذا الموقع المعماري الرائع يمكنك تحميل رسومات أوتوكاد لمباني اثرية و مباني تاريخية و مباني حديثة ( ملحوظة يجب التسجيل أولا )
ستستفيد منه كثيرا ان شاء الله 
هذا هو الرابط http://archnet.org


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (8 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا يا ورد


----------



## سلام الخزاعي (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (8 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوماكس (9 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مايزنر (10 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي سيف الدين، جازاك الله كل خير...


----------



## م حسناء (10 مارس 2008)

مششششششششششكور


----------



## محمد محمد هاشم (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## hosam-hasn (16 مارس 2008)

اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## القناوى 1 (16 مارس 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## ahmad har (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وبارك عليك 
وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## القرقورى (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وبارك عليك 
وجزاك الله الجنة .....


----------



## masa_arch2010 (17 مارس 2008)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuu awy


----------



## يا زمن (17 مارس 2008)

thank you for that


----------



## جوجة دانية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanks my brother


----------



## عماد السيوفى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ahmed kmal (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرااجزيراا:20:


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (24 أبريل 2010)

موقع مفيد فعلا.......شكرا...


----------



## hermione (24 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## الفقير إلى الله (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس الموقع مفيهوش اي ملفات كاد كله صور بس ازاي اوصل للكاد ؟


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## rmra (26 أبريل 2010)

thank u


----------



## روعه (26 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## amr elsaady (29 يونيو 2010)

*اخي بارك الله فيك*


----------



## sami20 (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## naplosy (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور يابشمهندس


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

شكراُ جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## العماري المعماري (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرررررر


----------

